# 2012 chevy cruze 2LT click noise while turning from front drive side



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Take it back to autozone and tell them you need the left side axle shaft. Not the right side. Might even pull the old one out to match up if you got a spare ride to use. 

Assuming it's the right side since it's too long.

Is either boot torn? On the bad axle.


----------



## jbooty96 (Apr 13, 2018)

No boots are torn, just a horrible clicking noise while turning. took old one out, yeah def is the wrong one they sent me its like literally double the length of the axle i pulled out.


----------

